# Stihl 090 .... or what is left of it....



## Tapio (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, this is what happens when people from another company are on the same job site and in a rush to go on their 4th of July weekend....I guess the Bobcat was a little stronger....


----------



## bobt (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my, that poor old 090. What a tragedy to lose such a wonderful old saw. My condolences!

By the way, welcome to the sight,,,,,,,,you will find it addicting.

What an appropriate handle (Tapio) for arboristsite. As you may well know, Tapio is sort of a Finnish God or Devil depending on the translation. Loosely translates to "God of the forest". Good choice!!!!!!

BobT


----------



## Podaltura (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome Tapio:

Tapio is a Finnish wood harvester brand too.
http://www.riuttolehto.fi


----------



## Tapio (Jul 5, 2010)

*thanks*

thank you for your sympathy.... apparently the owner of the landscape company is going to pay for it....how much do you think it is worth??? It is a 1968-1970 model...all original parts and it was running....it was about 80% cosmetically intact.....what do you think?


----------



## olyman (Jul 5, 2010)

wooooo,that can go from 500 to more than 1000. variables,yah know---tear down and rebuild with parts off ebay will cost less than buying the parts from stihl---much less!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Tapio!!!!!
Ya made it here!!!!
Good group of guys here!
*She can be resurrected, seen worse and worked with worse. *

Here is your pic.


----------



## 7oaks (Jul 5, 2010)

Tapio said:


> thank you for your sympathy.... apparently the owner of the landscape company is going to pay for it....how much do you think it is worth??? It is a 1968-1970 model...all original parts and it was running....it was about 80% cosmetically intact.....what do you think?



Have them replace it with a new 880. That ought to get their attention. Cosmetically nice, good running 090s are going for around $1,000 more or less. Good luck - and I agree you should be able to restore it but it won't be cheap.


----------



## Tapio (Jul 5, 2010)

*How did you post pic like that?*

Hey Teddy.Scout, how did you post the picture like that???? Mine got stuck on the you-have-to-download-it state.....


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 5, 2010)

Tapio said:


> Hey Teddy.Scout, how did you post the picture like that???? Mine got stuck on the you-have-to-download-it state.....



Once you down load it, right click on it in attachments, select insert image and paste her in there!


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 5, 2010)

as said above, replace with an 880,since 090 arent made any more or charge them a good condition running 090 price. hit them in the wallet and a can assure you his crew will not be so careless next time!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 5, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> as said above, replace with an 880,since 090 arent made any more or charge them a good condition running 090 price. hit them in the wallet and a can assure you his crew will not be so careless next time!



I agree about getting what you need to replace it!
But a 880 for a 090? I will admit I am partial to the 090!

*Wonder if any one can voice a opinion to compare the to as to performance?*


----------



## Tapio (Jul 5, 2010)

*880 vs 090*

Well, if it is settled by getting an MS880, I will let you know the difference.... 

As for the update on this issue, apparently the guy is a stiff and owes lots of people money. He was suppose to meet up today and completely vanished....so i drove to his shop, and a neighboring landscape company foreman said he just drove out of his shop with his boat to go out on the lake today....this foreman also said that he is wishy-washy about money and will put up a big scream as a defense tactic to avoid paying monetary damage and paying people, even his own workers....

so, i think it is time to get the courts involved...im going to write him a notarized letter to settle the issue and get his insurance info; if he does not settle it in two weeks, time for small claims court.....what does everyone you think??????


----------



## olyman (Jul 6, 2010)

start the works--NOW--youll be at it for a bit--any scoundrel like that needs hit now---your delay is your hurt---go for it.-go to any stihl dealer,and get a cost estimate to REPAIR it.--and head to court with that--no argument on the cost--and it should be way more than a new 880. then do what you want when you win the case--also--you can get a hold on anything he owns for payment of debt--


----------



## jnl502 (Jul 6, 2010)

olyman said:


> start the works--NOW--youll be at it for a bit--any scoundrel like that needs hit now---your delay is your hurt---go for it.-go to any stihl dealer,and get a cost estimate to REPAIR it.--and head to court with that--no argument on the cost--and it should be way more than a new 880. then do what you want when you win the case--also--you can get a hold on anything he owns for payment of debt--



:agree2: jnl


----------



## Nosmo (Jul 11, 2010)

I worked in a Court Clerk's Office for just over 20 years. My advice is do like you are thinking (small claims). In the meantime before you go to court see if you can find out which bank he uses. Just because you get a judgment that is not the end. You'll have to work at it to get your money if he is the type that neighboring foreman told you.

When you get a judgment try garnishing his banking account. In Oklahoma a person can file for an asset hearing which forces the defendant to disclose his bank accounts, car titles etc. (after a judgment).

Good luck and all of us hope you get your saw fixed.

Nosmo


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 15, 2010)

Tapio said:


> Well, this is what happens when people from another company are on the same job site and in a rush to go on their 4th of July weekend....I guess the Bobcat was a little stronger....



Ha! That was Fischer's bobcat that did that!


----------



## Tapio (Jul 15, 2010)

*Who??*

Who is Fischer???


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 15, 2010)

Tapio said:


> Who is Fischer???



He owns the company that owns the bobcat, that ran over your saw.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 15, 2010)

Small world!
*So he did drive over it!*
Sucks to be him!


----------



## Tapio (Jul 15, 2010)

*Well, the curtain falls on this issue*

So, all comes to an end; all is resolved. Currently on the search for a new, well not brand new, Stihl 090!!!


----------



## sawbones (Jul 18, 2010)

Tapio said:


> So, all comes to an end; all is resolved. Currently on the search for a new, well not brand new, Stihl 090!!!



get the 880, them 90's are just boat anchors. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JimiLL (Jul 18, 2010)

Id say 880 and mod the hell out of it


----------



## NC4TN (Jul 18, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Have them replace it with a new 880. That ought to get their attention. Cosmetically nice, good running 090s are going for around $1,000 more or less. Good luck - and I agree you should be able to restore it but it won't be cheap.



That's right...that's right :agree2:


----------

